# 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast



## GunmetalMKV (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok so my car is burning oil at a stupid rate. i put a quart in it once a month because it gets at the minimum line. is that normal with the FSI engine?








oh and my car also has just recently started to have a slight rough idle.








i bought my gti used with 19k on her and the person who had her before me beat the **** out of her. she had bald tires and a horrid alignment problem, and im pretty sure he barley ever changed the oil.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (GunmetalMKV)*

I would run a dose or two of auto-rx. These engines destroy even the best oils by about 5k miles. Less than 1 in 10 in a databse of 33 used oil analysis of various oils met even the minimum specs for flashpoint and viscosity. That is ridiculously low.
If he really did not change the oil regularly, there may be a lot of crap that needs to be cleaned out of the rings and elsewhere. I bet autorx would reduce the oil burning. Also you may want to consider cleaning your intake valves and injectors.
If this were my car, I would clean it agressively, then use good oils and change regularly at 5k, and install a catch can or other method to eliminate pcv deposits to the intake valves. That car should run a long time with that treatment despite prior abuse. These engines are overbuilt but they need to be kept clean.
Oh yea, don't forget to check your cam follower, I shudder to think what it will look like with hard use and no maintenance.










_Modified by saaber2 at 8:53 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## GunmetalMKV (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (saaber2)*

thanks a lot man i really appreciate your help. You were very through about everything. i was a honda kid growin up but once i drove a VW about 2 years ago ive been hooked. Im still learning about them though so ill get some buddys to help me out.I was kinda hopping i wouldnt have to clean to much haha but sounds like i have some work to do. 
Thanks again


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (GunmetalMKV)*

In addition to all of saaber's great advice, you do need to be aware that the FSI motor in your car is commonly an oil burner. They seem to vary a lot, but plenty of people have reported burning a few quarts every 5k miles. Keep a close eye on it until you get a good idea of your actual consumption. VW considers 1qt of consumption per 1,200 miles 'normal'.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (bcze1)*

I havent turned 24k (kms) on my 08 and I've had to add 3L already. It seems to be almost exactly 8k when the warning comes on.
As much as I believe in the validity of the factory oil change interval, I'm also well aware of the potential for problems associated with this much oil consumption.
I'm going to shorten the intervals to 8k to correspond with the mid-point of the service interval.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_ It seems to be almost exactly 8k when the warning comes on.


You really don't want to wait for the MIL warning to come on to add oil, as that means you're ~2qts down. You'd be much better off to check it yourself more frequently.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (saaber2)*

SABBER Too much pal








Either someone tricked you and you bought a 2 stroke VW or something is wrong in the picture.....
Either you have a oil leak or your rings are TOAST... check thru the right side of the air box in between it and the tranny.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (burnnxs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnnxs* »_SABBER Too much pal








Either someone tricked you and you bought a 2 stroke VW or something is wrong in the picture.....
Either you have a oil leak or your rings are TOAST... check thru the right side of the air box in between it and the tranny.

Huh? Do you know anything about these engines? The advice above by franz and bcze is on the mark.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
Huh? Do you know anything about these engines? 

It would appear not.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (saaber2)*

As a matter of fact I am a line tech for VW in salt lake . So I know a tiny bit if you know what I mean....










_Modified by burnnxs at 1:02 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (burnnxs)*

Oil consumption on VW's is standar of 0.5 quarts every 600 miles or 0.5 liters per 1000 km.
. take it to the dealer and ask them to do a oil consumtion test.


----------



## dndkk (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm at 1 litre use every 2 thou kilo and they just replaced my cam at 71Kilo....hopping that fixes it ...


----------



## iamthesex (Dec 17, 2007)

is there a certain brand of oil that is hands down better than any other brand... I'm using 0w40 Mobile 1 and i'm in the same boat


----------



## kentlee71 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (burnnxs)*

burnnxs, is the oil consumption test worth the effort? since the 2.0 is known for burning oil, should i live with the problem by adding oil between oil changes?


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (kentlee71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kentlee71* »_burnnxs, is the oil consumption test worth the effort? since the 2.0 is known for burning oil, should i live with the problem by adding oil between oil changes?

If you think its burning more than, or near, the 1qt/1,200 miles (1litre/2,000km) that VW states is within spec then you should absolutely get one done. If it's burning less it'll be a waste of your time. 


_Modified by bcze1 at 10:14 AM 4-17-2009_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought my car used with 25000km on it. Got the oil changed an after 4000km i did a check an noticed i needed to add a litre. This suprised me but after reading thru here i figure this' normal, huh?


----------



## HBMaGneT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 FSI burnin oil really fast (saaber2)*

I did an oil analysis on my oil with 7.7K miles last year and had 1.5% fuel in my oil. It is combination of the DI system and the US emission requirements. They dump a bit more fuel to get NOx levels lower. If you have seen the top of the piston on these engines with some mileage you can see the vee pattern cleaned on the piston top that the fuel makes. The cylinder wall across from the injector looks like it would get washed with fuel. We all know how well gasoline cleans. The thinning of the oil doesn't help the oil burning issue. I drive 40 miles on the freeway at 75mph and 4 ish miles before and after the freeway stretch. So the oil gets a chance to get rid of the fuel, but there probably just too much to heat off. Hope my experience helps. I am goin down to 6k OIC to see if it is any better. I'll be checking my HPFP cam tappet soon at 50K. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife has had 3 2.0 MKIV models and every single one eats oil like Pac Man to pellets!!! Horrible oil burners. Synthetic, Standard, doesn't matter. Part of the 2.0 syndrome man. Oh, and all 3 were bought new under 20 miles on them. I got the same crap from VW service. 1 quart per 1000 miles is standard...


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr.chop* »_My wife has had 3 2.0 MKIV models and every single one eats oil like Pac Man to pellets!!! Horrible oil burners. Synthetic, Standard, doesn't matter. Part of the 2.0 syndrome man. Oh, and all 3 were bought new under 20 miles on them. I got the same crap from VW service. 1 quart per 1000 miles is standard...

curious how you broke your motors in?


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

If they were AEG (AZG, or any of the other 8v 2.0 motors) then its likely the 'upside down oil rings' issue.
The new 2.0t motors like their oil too, though I've heard rumors that it has to do with cylinders wearing in a slight oval shape due to crap metal quality. One 2.0t oil change I did had bearing material (and we're talking the bronze/copper stuff) in the oil filter canister. Ugly.


----------



## burnnxs (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (benzboyracer)*

I have seen it happened before on my own home rebuild ( domestics ) with out any issues . stuff wears unevenly in every motor aside of driving habits . So Let's not throw misinformation and by doing so maybe discourage someone with less knowledge.
If it was one of the very firsts oil changes then the oil filter was doings it's job, end of story...


_Modified by burnnxs at 11:55 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (burnnxs)*

Actually, this car had about 50k on it. I think it was well beyond the break-in point. I'm not out to discourage anyone, I'd just like them to be aware of it. I'd say that one-in-three of the FSI motors that come in are easily a quart to two quarts low.
And no, it's not exactly misinformation. Techs I've talked to at other dealers have seen the same things, and don't be surprised if a recall crops up soon around this issue. 
*Bottom line: Check your oil and check it often!* 


_Modified by benzboyracer at 5:25 AM 5-22-2009_


----------

